# emovix und k3b

## lutzlustig

Hi!

Nutze k3b schon einige Zeit erfolgreich und nun habe ich emovix installiert über emerge. Aber im Setup von k3b findet sich danch immer noch kein emovix, gibts da einen Trick?

Ciao

----------

## rincewind

hi, 

ich schätze mal da beim installieren von k3b emovix nicht installiert war wurde die unterstützung für das tool nicht mitkompiliert.

emerge k3b doch mal neu und sag obs dann klappt.

gruss rince

----------

## lutzlustig

Hi!

Ja, habs soeben getan und jetzt kann ich ein neues emovix projekt öffnen. Muß ich nur noch auprobieren, was genau man da machen muß. Emovix ist doch ein Film auf CD mit entsprechendem Abspielprogramm (minilinuxdistribution), oder?

Ciao

----------

## lutzlustig

tja, leider findex k3b kein Programm namens eMovix, ich aber auch nicht. Nur in /usr/share/emovix gibts einige Dateien. Was nun?

Ciao

----------

## jay

Führt k3b-setup als root noch mal aus, dann sollte es emovix eigentlich gefunden haben.

----------

## lutzlustig

Nein, auch als root ausgeführt findet k3b emovix nicht.

Ciao

----------

## adaran

Kämpfe gerade mit dem gleichen problem. Scheinbar gibt's ein paar Pfad probleme: Die emovix Dateien werden falsch installiert.

```

#qpkg -l emovix | grep bin

/var/tmp/portage/emovix-0.8.0/image/usr/share/emovix/isolinux/isolinux.bin

/var/tmp/portage/emovix-0.8.0/image/usr/bin

/var/tmp/portage/emovix-0.8.0/image/usr/bin/movix-files

/var/tmp/portage/emovix-0.8.0/image/usr/bin/mkmovixiso

/var/tmp/portage/emovix-0.8.0/image/usr/bin/lf-mkmovixiso

/var/tmp/portage/emovix-0.8.0/image/usr/bin/movix-conf

/var/tmp/portage/emovix-0.8.0/image/usr/bin/movix-version

```

Einfach mal ausprobieren obs klappt wenn man k3bsetup als Suchpfad für Programme noch /var/tmp/portage/emovix-0.8.0/image/usr/bin angibt. Aber dann fehlen evt noch die isolinux.bin und der ganze Rest?!

----------

## lutzlustig

Hi!

Also ich habe die Dateien gefunden in folgenden Pfad:

/var/tmp/portage/emovix-0.8.0/image/var/tmp/portage/emovix-0.8.0/image/usr/

Da sind 2 Ordner drin ../bin und ../share, die einfach nach /usr kopert und schon hat k3b emovix gefunden.

Sofort getester, gebrannt und mit vmware probiert, bootet und spielt automatisch Video ab. Echt genial!

Ciao

----------

## adaran

Besser ist es, einfach die ebuild so zu "reparieren":

```

adaran@adaran adaran $ diff  /usr/portage/media-video/emovix/emovix-0.8.0.ebuild  /usr/local/portage/media-video/emovix/emovix-0.8.0-r1.ebuild

22c22

<       einstall DESTDIR=${D}   || die 'Install failed'

---

>       make install DESTDIR=${D}       || die 'Install failed'

```

Hier die "neue", daraus resultierende ebuild:

```

# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc. and Luke-Jr

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-video/emovix/emovix-0.8.0.ebuild,v 1.1 2003/09/23 04:36:13 luke-jr Exp $

DESCRIPTION="eMoviX makes a LiveCD that plays multimedia."

HOMEPAGE="http://movix.sourceforge.net"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/movix/${P/_rc/rc}.tar.gz"

S=${WORKDIR}/${P/_rc/rc}

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

DEPEND="app-cdr/cdrtools"

src_compile () {

        econf           || die 'Configure failed'

        emake           || die 'Make failed'

}

src_install () {

        # This ver has a b0rked Makefile... -.-

        mkdir -p ${D}/usr/share/emovix

        make install DESTDIR=${D}       || die 'Install failed'

}

```

Damit gings bei mir. Die neue ebuild hab ich einfach ins override verzeichnis gelegt (und mal -r1 genannt, auch wenns nicht offiziell ist ;))

----------

## p h a n t

Also bei mir hat es einfach so geklappt. Ich hab bei Erscheinen die k3b 0.10 emergt und heute zusätzlich emovix. neues projekt erstellt, film dort reingezogen, gebrannt, gebootet, verschenkt. einfach genial.

p

----------

